# Happy, Happy Birthday Mudbug!!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am finally the first to wish somebody a happy birthday! Have a greay year of good food, good friends and good health! :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUDBUG!!!! Best wishes for a fabulous year ahead. :bounce:

How are you going to celebrate?

Warm wishes,
Mezzaluna


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

hope i'm not too late, happy birthday!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

No Kat, Jim and I were ahead of things a bit.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUDBUG!!

Here's wishing you a wonderful day and a fabulous year. :bounce: 
Any winter gardening?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mudbug HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me as well! I hope as always it's a good year for you. Congrats.


----------

